# A Top Gear irreverent look at caravanning/motorhoming



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> Part 1 <
> Part 2 <
> Part 3 <

Dave


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi dave caravan chat 1st post :lol: 

yeah seenit on the box :wink: :lol: :lol: clarkson not a fan
of campers :lol: :lol: 

ray


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes did nothing to change my opinion of the prats.

Regards Frank


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Funny how those that have this need to drive at hundreds of miles an hour find a superiority to us lower mortals. But now one of them has nearly killed himself perhaps he may see some merit in towing a caravan rather than showing off and killing himself next time round. Obviously he wasn't as good a driver as he thought.

It is also funny how they see everyone else in the world except their little clique as fair targets to have the p taken out of them but get deeply upset when someone points out how bleedin' boring and childish they are
and I personally would prefer to wath Sponge Bob for an hour rather than their program even though it is on the same level in entertainment value..


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Top Gear Skit*

:? 
Well I certainly wouldn't let 'em loose with a motorhome!

saluti,
eddied


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

they are hilarious, thanks for sharing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> they are hilarious, thanks for sharing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Anne


You're not into Sponge Bob then.


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

First time I'e seen this, heard about it though.
Hilarious! Best bit of comedy in ages.
The bollard bit nearly made me spit out my tea!!!!!
Lets face it you can't take this lot seriously, can you?

Si


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

NO!!! Pusser not into Sponge Bob, I'm more a Teletubbie must be something to do with my my tubbiebelly :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

Let's hope that Clarkson and co. don't get into motorhoming or caravanning, would you want him parked up next to you for a weekend !!!
Worse still our Jeremy might take it upon himself to get out of the limelight and become a site warden for the CC aaaarrrrrggggghhhhh


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Absolutely superb


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

That is the funniest thing I have seen for a long time. Tongue in cheek stuff. 

Glad I am not a caravanner though!

Brilliant
Chris


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Funny how those that have this need to drive at hundreds of miles an hour find a superiority to us lower mortals. But now one of them has nearly killed himself perhaps he may see some merit in towing a caravan rather than showing off and killing himself next time round. Obviously he wasn't as good a driver as he thought.
> 
> It is also funny how they see everyone else in the world except their little clique as fair targets to have the p taken out of them but get deeply upset when someone points out how bleedin' boring and childish they are
> and I personally would prefer to wath Sponge Bob for an hour rather than their program even though it is on the same level in entertainment value..


 lighten up dude


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

thefman said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how those that have this need to drive at hundreds of miles an hour find a superiority to us lower mortals. But now one of them has nearly killed himself perhaps he may see some merit in towing a caravan rather than showing off and killing himself next time round. Obviously he wasn't as good a driver as he thought.
> ...


Yeah come on. So the blokes take the mick out of caravaners and motorhomers. So what? Why not laugh along with them? You'd be a right bundle of laughs in a pub if sombody gave yo a ribbing and you reacted like that.


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant.............


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Funny how those that have this need to drive at hundreds of miles an hour find a superiority to us lower mortals. But now one of them has nearly killed himself perhaps he may see some merit in towing a caravan rather than showing off and killing himself next time round. Obviously he wasn't as good a driver as he thought.
> 
> ..


Hi Pusser,

Your posts used to make me laugh, but mostly now they just puss me of.

Take a happy pill mate, all this moaning will do for you.

For every bad person in this world there are 1000 beautiful people. For every thing bad that happens, there are a thousand good things. If you wake up and bitch about things, you will probably bitch all day and miss the good stuff.

There you go, I'm bitching now, and probably will be all day... thanks :x


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

OverDrive said:


> Brilliant, Brilliant, Brilliant.............


but still prat prat prat

regards Frank


----------



## 99981 (Jul 10, 2006)

To be honest I reckon they take the **** out of themselves more than caravanners. Quite how anybody could be so incompetant I find difficult to imagine - it just seems a shame that they start off with quite a decent looking caravan (I wish I could afford to own one that good) and don't exactly look after it, do they ? 
At least we can rest asured that, judging by that display, they will never figure out how to breed. People like that should not be allowed to pass their genes on ! :roll:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I used to own a caravan when that program was put on air. 

Reckon it was one of the funniest programs I've seen for ages.

Come on folks, lets all lighten up a bit.


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

Very very funny, you just have to laugh,


----------

